# Sit Ups- Are They Tested On Mats?



## deeznuts (2 Feb 2006)

I can meet and exceed the situp requirement but only on a mat. if its on a floor i cannot, my tailbone starts to kill and i cannot handle the pain of it.

also it says in our application package about the training to get someone to hold your feet to ensure your feet are flat on the floor. for the test does someone hold our feet to the floor?


----------



## MikeL (2 Feb 2006)

I've done the test outside on grass(on Basic) an during the recruting process I did it on a matt. An I've always had someone hold my feet.


----------



## deeznuts (2 Feb 2006)

great this is what i wanted to hear. thanks alot.

now i just have to improve my 2.4k/1.5 mile run and i'll be good to go. i can get 11:54 put im putting the medal to the metal.


----------



## MikeL (3 Feb 2006)

I hope being able to run 2.4km in a good time isn't your only goal to meet, cause once you go on basic you will be running 4-5 miles usually for PT(was like this on my BMQ).


----------



## deeznuts (3 Feb 2006)

no my goal is to only make my 2.4k run in good time. what pace do they set the 5mile run at?


----------



## Thirstyson (3 Feb 2006)

deeznuts said:
			
		

> no my goal is to only make my 2.4k run in good time. what pace do they set the 5mile run at?



Close to the same pace as the 2.4.

They'll get faster/longer/different as training goes on though.


----------



## SoF (6 Feb 2006)

For my pt test I did the situps on a gym mat and the intructor just steped on my feet to hold me still.


----------



## Jaxson (7 Feb 2006)

deeznuts said:
			
		

> I can meet and exceed the situp requirement but only on a mat. if its on a floor i cannot, my tailbone starts to kill and i cannot handle the pain of it.
> also it says in our application package about the training to get someone to hold your feet to ensure your feet are flat on the floor. for the test does someone hold our feet to the floor?




I dont want to be rude or anything here, but what do you plan on doing if you go to basic training and You have to do sit ups on the ground? i dont think your gonna get to carry a mat with you.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (7 Feb 2006)

deeznuts said:
			
		

> I can meet and exceed the situp requirement but only on a mat. if its on a floor i cannot, my tailbone starts to kill and i cannot handle the pain of it.


They have one.



> also it says in our application package about the training to get someone to hold your feet to ensure your feet are flat on the floor. for the test does someone hold our feet to the floor?


Yes.



			
				deeznuts said:
			
		

> no my goal is to only make my 2.4k run in good time. what pace do they set the 5mile run at?



2.4 k is nothing. Train. When you think you should quit, go a bit further. When you feel comfortable or this pace is fine, go a bit faster. X pushups/situps is all I need. Don't stop there; squeeze a couple more out. Most times it is a head game. Having said that, don't injure yourself. 

Read the training forum for some tips. They helped me improve my distance and time dramatically.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22788.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html


----------



## FyroniK (16 Jul 2010)

I've tried looking this up via search but no luck:

Question:

Do you actually get to use those blue gym pads during the tests? I've seen them in the pictures on forces.ca website but am just wondering if they are indeed used. If anyone can answer it would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Snaketnk (16 Jul 2010)

They were always used when the PSP staff were around, but outside that, I never saw them.

Seeing as the PSP staff administer the tests, the answer would be yes.


----------



## FyroniK (16 Jul 2010)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> They were always used when the PSP staff were around, but outside that, I never saw them.
> 
> Seeing as the PSP staff administer the tests, the answer would be yes.



Very good to know, I've been trying out floor sit-ups just in case and they are quite painful on the back . Thanks sirs.


----------



## Pusser (16 Jul 2010)

Blue mats are for poofters!  The standard should be a bed of nails, or at least rocky ground.  What's next?  Will soldiers be allowed to wear shoes for the shuttle run?


----------



## JB 11 11 (5 Aug 2010)

LOL! Even as a Cadet we did sit ups on the armoury parade square.... outside on the grass.... down matawa plains on gravel (gotta get creative with your technique on that ****) then on the beach in the sand.....always lovely...... but never on blue mats....  :


----------

